# Topic Hover Preview - Coming soon ...



## Shaun (13 Jul 2010)

Hopefully - fingers crossed - we should have the topic preview back in a week or so.

I've spoken to the developer of the plugin and he's told me he is hoping to get it finished this week.

As soon as it's ready I'll get it installed.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shadow (13 Jul 2010)

Great news...slowly getting used to new format and discovered this was one aspect I really missed! thanks.


----------



## potsy (13 Jul 2010)

Fantastic.It's the thing I miss the most,so useful in filtering out all the dross


----------



## HaloJ (13 Jul 2010)

potsy said:


> Blah, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jul 2010)

nice one thank you


----------



## mangaman (13 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Hopefully - fingers crossed - we should have the topic preview back in a week or so.
> 
> I've spoken to the developer of the plugin and he's told me he is hoping to get it finished this week.
> 
> ...



Well done Shaun - you're doing a grand job.

I don't think the new forum is any different if you spend a few minutes playing you find the old features.

If you're not careful you'll have made so many adjustments to suit a few naysayers who don't like change, we'll arrive back to the original format in a great big circle in about 6 months


----------



## potsy (13 Jul 2010)

HaloJ said:


>



Oi Halo


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2010)

When you have got the topic hover preview working, how about adding it to the Member Map? It's nice seeing where everyone is but it takes ages clicking on each marker to see who is who.


----------



## Shaun (14 Jul 2010)

Sorry Colin It's not something I can change.

Besides, it would take all the fun out of it ... lol

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

